# Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*

While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.

""

""

*Main Problems producing a hinge using Rob Cosman's method*

In Cosman's article, after making the hinge dowell the right diameter and length and cutting the individual segments, the next job was to drill short holes into the ends of each segment. As you most of you know, it is a daunting task to get these holes centered. Cosman had a special jig machined for him especially for this job. He then cut the welding rod hinge pin into short pieces to be inserted in the end holes between the segments. This works very well if you have that special jig. I tried it without and got a result that was so so, but I wasn't satisfied with it. After a sojourn of a few years the little gray cells started working and I came up with a method that would work well without the jig. I am very grateful to Rob Cosman for his great article and introducing me to this type of hinge. They work very well, are more than strong enough and are, I think, pleasing to the eye. I have since learned that tea boxes in Scotland were made with this type of hinge during the 19th century and perhaps earlier. Here is a couple of links to some of them in case you are interested. The first one has the hinge in question. http://www.hygra.com/uk/tc/tc106/ and http://www.hygra.com/visualtea.html

*Summary of work*
The hinge starts out as a square stick which is composed of two halves. A small "v" groove is routed along the inside middle of each half to accept the one piece long hinge pin which is a welding rod. After routing the hinge halves are glued up and clamped. The next step is to create a round dowel of the glued piece to final dimension and then measure the length needed against the box it's going on. This length should be divided into equal lengths preferably using an odd number of segments. The hinge pictured on the box above has 7 segments, but this hinge will only have 5. The segments are numbered with arrows indicating grain direction to keep them in the original order and then they are cut. The segments are then threaded onto the hinge pin and they are ready for gluing onto the box. The next and final blog on this will cover routing a mortise into the box and gluing the hinge into it.

*Blog addendum added 27/01/2010*

*Antonio (Antmjr) has already come up with a new and better method to construct the hinge. If you use his method shown in in 3 photos below in the comments area, you will be able to skip the two piece routing, A glue-up is still required, but as you will see, much simpler and a lot quicker. You will have to use hinge pin that is of a diameter as the width of your saw kerf to keep the hinge stabil.*

*Many of you more experienced and knowledgeable woodworkers* will have better ways to carry out the work described here, but I have tried to include as many as possible regardless of skill level, and to describe and show the work in great detail for that reason.*

*Tools*
1. Router (best with a small or large table attached and a fence, but doable without)
2. Small hand plane or a machine planer
3. Any kind of saw that you can saw a reasonably straight line with. 
4. A variable speed hand drill with an "on" lock
5 A sanding disk (optional)
6. A miter saw (optional)
7. Wood lathe (optional)

*Materials*
1. Steel Welding Rod 2mm or 1/16" diam. (hinge pin) 
2. Sandpaper in following grits: 60, 100, and 180 or whatever you want to use.
3. Two small pieces of wood joined in an "L" shape so that it can be clamped to a bench. (Not needed for lathe
owners)

As you can see I have tried to tailor this tutorial to someone with a limited tool kit, but if you have more, then of course it will save you some time and effort.

*Step 1: Preparing stock*
We need some wood. I'm using Birch here as the hinge will be used on my grandson's birch plywood box.

""

The final diameter of the hinge will be 13mm or 1/2", but I have cut the piece at 15mm thickness which is about 1/16" over the final dimension of 13mm or 1/2" thickness to allow for further cutting. This piece should be jointed and planed so that it is flat on both sides and of an even thickness. If you can't plane it then you will have to figure this out yourself. The hinge diameter is determined by the size of your router cove bit.

""

*Step 2: Cutting the hinge parts*
I first ripped off a stick like on the thicker piece furthest right at a width of 18mm or close to 3/4". This excess width will be reduced to 15mm when it is ripped in two pieces as shown to the left in the photo. That will result in 15mm square when the two pieces are rejoined which is a little over the final dimension. Be sure to rip the the wider side of the stick to end up with the correct width on all four sides. This all assumes you are cutting with a 1/8" blade.

"

*Step 3: Preparing for gluing the two halves of the hinge together*
You will be gluing the outsides of the two matching pieces together eventually, so here is where the prior jointing and planing will be appreciated. I still sanded mine on a sanding board in order to get an almost totally invisible glue line as shown below. So after this little job the mating pieces are very flat and when put together will form a square stick.

""

*Step 4: Getting the hinge pin ready and setting up for routing*
Next I prepare my hinge pin. I can't buy welding rod without flux on it, so I have to hammer it off. This takes 30 seconds, then I go over it with sandpaper for another 15 seconds and It's done. Now the rod can be used to set the height of my rounter bit which is an arrowhead bit or whatever you call it there. I set the bit height to 1/2 the diameter of the rod. It portrudes just a tiny bit above the table by 1mm or slightly more that 1/32". *Be aware that if you are using wood with a high tannin content such as Oak for example, it will react with the steel hinge pin. To counteract this reaction you need to either seal the groove the pin sits in or the pin itself. I haven't done this myself, but I think the groove could be sealed with polyurethane and probably the same for the pin. However, you might want to check this out from a better source to be sure.*

""

*Step 5: Routing *
A little "V" groove will be routed exactly in the middle of the inside of each hinge piece to house the hinge pin. The pin will remain in one piece unlike Rob Cosman's version. This means that you will be able to remove the top of the box at any time after final installation by simply using a small punch to tap out the pin enough so it protrudes a little on the other end and then pulling it out the rest of the way with a pliers. *Please note that I'm using the simple little router table that I showed how to build in a recent blog.*

""

Ok we are almost ready for glue-up, but first we have to check the fit of the hinge pin. Oh oh, a little loose! No problem, we just do a little planing or sanding if you prefer. Now you know one of the reasons for being a little over-dimensioned.

""

""

Ok, now were good for go. The hinge pin should be a tight fit! We are ready for glue-up. I glued up without the hinge pin inserted. If you are putting the hinge on a lathe for rounding then I would suggest you insert the hinge pin while the glue is still moist and then pull it out again and wipe off any glue on it. This is just to clean out the hole. If you will be planing and sanding the hinge round as shown below then I suggest letting the glue dry before inserting the hinge pin. I may take a little force to get it through, but you will have a very tight fit that helps with the with the rounding. I ground a little edge on the end of the hinge pin to help cut it's way through. *Don't use too much glue or you will never get the hinge pin through!*

""



You can laugh at all these clamps (I did), but the glue-line came out great. *Watch out for slippage under clamping.*

""

Now to find a washer that is the final hinge diameter. Found it! Next step to center it on both ends of the hinge piece and put pencil lines around it. This will be your guide to plane, sand or whatever to knock off the corner edges. I used a block plane for this.

""

""

*Step 6: Making a sanding jig for rounding*
The planing is done, so now I am making a little sanding jig that runs off my hand drill. As you can see it's pretty simple. I have inserted the hinge pin and it's tight enough to drive the hinge around at a moderate fast speed. Note that the other end of the hinge pin revolves in that little hole being shown. The hole should be just a hair larger than the hinge pin so it will run smooth. Both ends of the jig are clamped securely down. It's important that the hinge be properly aligned between the two ends and that the hinge is level. If you hinge pin is too loose to drive the hinge then I would suggest you epoxy glue the both ends temporarily, melt glue might work too. The advantage of using the hinge pin to drive the hinge is that the hinge pin will remain centered. *This is a sanding jig and should not under any circumstances be used as a lathe.*

The hinge will be rounded using 60 grit sandpaper. The sandpaper is best folded into a square and it should be held onto the bottom of the hinge while it revolves driven by the drill. Be patient and don't apply a lot of force or you will bend the relatively weak weld rod drive shaft. It took me about an 1/2 hour to get it round. I could have done it on my lathe in a couple of minutes. I used a caliper set to 13mm or 1/2" to check my progress and when I was near finished I used the finer grits of sandpaper to get a nice surface.

""

""

""

""

*Step 7: Cutting the hinge segments*
First remove the hinge pin (photo1), then measure the width of your box (side to side) and then divide that measurement by the number of hinge segments , in this case 5 (photo2). Now set up your cut with a stop block on your saw. Cut each segment about 2mm or 1/32" long (photo3). This will allow you sand the ends a little flatter on a sanding disk or whatever. Make sure the ends of the segments are 90 degrees to the sides. *Be careful not to sand off too much*

""

""

""

Now the hinge segments put back on the hinge pin in numbered order and with the arrows all pointing in the same direction. The hinge as shown below is now ready to be glue into the box.

""

The next installment will probably be next Monday or Tuesday If my grandson can come over to finish the box on the weekend.

I'm sorry this blog is so long winded. The Rob Cosman article had about 3 pictures and a short paragraph or two to explain his method, but I'm not very good at this so quantity outweighs quality for me. Thanks a lot for reading, and I hope you found it interesting and/or rewarding.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Finally, 1:30 PST )


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Great job Mike, now hurry up and finish it. LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


great explanations for os newbee´s 
and you have put a lot of work in to this blog
thank´s a lot Mike I put it in my favorits so I
don´t forget it I can never remmember where to
find think´s again

Dennis


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


good job, it looks so easy. I would have never thought of it though thanks for the post. keep it coming!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


There is never "to much information". Nice job.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Great job Mike. Looks like something I would want to try someday

Thanks
Kent


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


great work !

you movie producers ,
are alike the world around .
cliffhangers and sequels .

i hope to meet the grandson ,
as he shows how to work with grandpaw .

thank you mike ,
you are a real piece of work ,

as is your hinge !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike one of the best blogs I've seen clear as a bell with fantastic photos and all questions and precautions answered in advance, Look forward to the rest of the story. Thanks for taking all the time and effort to bring this blog to us.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


thank you mike..great blog..you did it well and now im happy to see this process..look forward to the last installment


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Great idea Mike I can't wait to see how you attach the hinge to the box. The next time I make ANYTHING requiring a hinge I will make a wooden one regardless of how inappropriate it might be. I owe it to my Scottish ancestors who seemed to have pioneered the technique. The only wooden hinges I have seen are on swing-out arms which support small folding table tops. 
Many thanks for all the effort you have obviously put into this.
Gerard
PS I have used your tip of making a groove in a biifurcated cylinder instead of trying to drill a long hole, while making bedside lamps (I know long holes can be drilled on the lathe using a special auger, but I don't have one)


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Nice job, thanks for posting.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


You have peeked my intrest.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


stefang, I have used the same grooving idea to put go cart wheels on 90 deg will axle


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Nice explanation, nice tricks, there are never too many pictures…........(-:

About 20 years ago I tried to drill long holes through some wooden rod for a floor lamp. I succeeded, but I used up about 3 times the amount of wood needed trying to get it centered throughout its length. What I used was the radial arm saw in a horizontal position with a very long bit, like 24". The length was so great that I moved the wood onto the bit instead of vice versa. Wish I had known about the bifurcated cylinder trick then….......(-:


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Great tutorial. Looking forward to the next part.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Awesome blog !! : )
Certainly worth the wait and anticipation.
I'm thinking there will be a lot more hand made hinges
in the upcoming projects…mine as well !
Thank you for your time and sharing, looking forward to 
the next installment.

Lisa


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


*Only one word to describe the work gone into the hinge "outstanding". Only one word to describe the blog " comprehensive". There are many more words. I have bookmarked this, not because I will try it, but because it gives me inspiration, and teaches a lesson in patience. Many thanks Stefang.
Jack *


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Excellent description! Another thing on my ever growing list of things to make!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Stefang a great blog excellent pics this should be good to use in the future

Andy


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


excellent. will have to archive it for future reference!


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike! extremely interesting, I'll do wooden hinges too, now I have seen the outcome, it's wonderful
-
I got an idea while writing - maybe someone else must have already thought of it: instead of gluing two halves, one makes a blind cut, so deep as just to reach the center of the hinge, and then glues a thin batten to close the cut


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for all those kind and positive comments. I really enjoyed doing this tutorial. I didn't know how I was going to round the hinge when I went out to the workshop yesterday, and then (luckily) came up with the hand drill jig. I know it's no big deal, but I got a lot of pleasure (and relief) finding a simple workable solution that everyone could use.

*PrairieFire* No educational degrees. I just take a lot of photos of the process in sequential order. Then I put them into the blog as I write a description of what is going on. It is true that one picture is worth a thousand words, but I seem to wind up with both the photos and the thousand words!

*Antonio* That looks like a great idea! Why not give it a try and let us know how it worked out?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


This has truly been a day that will live in infamy. The birthday of Mike's Hinge. Thanks for the post and all the work that went into the presentation.


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your hard work preparing that


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, Like everyone said, great tutorial, added to my favorites for when that special project comes along.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. It was actually a lot more fun than work though.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Nice job!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


One thing I forgot to mention in the blog which I have now edited and corrected was about the possibility of the steel hinge pin reacting with high tannin content woods like Oak. I suggested either sealing the groove the hinge pin sits in or the hinge pin itself with polyurethane. I also mentioned it would be wise to check out this solution with someone more knowledgeable than myself before trying it.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Here's a variation I found on wooden hinges:


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Thanks for the tutorial. I would have been excited about the hand drill jig as well. It still blows me away how some of the most simple solutions are so often the least obvious. Take the wheel as an example. When I saw your little set up, I thought "wow, that's cool", then I thought "duh, why didn't I think of that?". Just another thing that I love about this site. Thanks again for the post.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Re: my alternative wooden hinge above, it's really only suited to large pieces, it's not a substitute for Mikes design


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


*Appendix to the inspiring tutorial by Mike*


cut a groove








cut a bevel








cut a thin spline of wood and glue


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Great job Antonio! This looks a lot easier than the router method. I have included it in my blog with full credit to yourself of course. I'm thinking for the ones who have favorited the blog for future reference. I love this stuff and it's great that some don't accept the status quo, even when it's touted as a great new idea by me!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Great Job on this, Mike, both on the work and on the Blog!!
Looks like you've been afflicted with the Blog Bug!! I'd say I was sorry, but that is very good news for the rest of us! I'm looking forward to the next Episode…Thank you for sharing your work and techniques, my Friend!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


*Gerard* Pardon me for contradicting you but the alternative hinge could be used on any size box, and it is also a really good design.

*Mike* Thanks for that nice comment, I really appreciate it, especially coming from our inhouse hinge expert. I want to give your type hinges a go, but haven't gotten that far yet. I especially like the way you lay them out on a board and I am hoping to learn how to do that when I get a better look at your blog which I favorited when it came out. I'm pretty slow so I just have to take things one step at a time.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Mike (Stefang) it's you I have to thank: in fact your blog is so inspiring that one thinks spontaneously of some possible alternative ways of building


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


*Antonio,* I think it's wonderful that we can inspire one another and become woodworkers with a bigger bag of tricks and skills. That is what I like about LJ. It is very well set up for us to share our work, exchange ideas and invent improvements. I think back to all the years I have been engaged in my hobby without any real-time exchange of information. I have built up a fairly good library of woodworking books and magazines, but one cannot talk to a book, so the information only flows in one direction. The natural way for humans to learn is to have a dialog. And just as important, we make some friends along the way.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Great Blog!


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Mike, Yesterday in my local Hardware I noticed they had 4mm aluminium rod. Maybe this is non-reactive with Tannin etc
Gerard


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


*Dennis* Thanks.

*Gerard* Sounds good if strong enough, and I assume it would be very adequate. Good tip to solve the tannin problem. Thanks!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


FWIW, Aluminum oxidizes in the atmosphere, it is quite soft. Not sure about reaction to tannins, but I would guess it would be worse unless protected. We have to protect Aluminum wiring or it corrodes quite a bit.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


great blog on making the hinges. Nice job.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


ste your killen me are you gonna finnish this blog? the susspence is killen me.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay Bigike. I can't finish until my oldest grandson comes to finish his box. He's been sick with flu and only has one day a week that he has time to do this. I will try to think of an alternative way to show the ending if he doesn't come tomorrow.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that 
but I wait gladly
until he has time
and free of flu
your grandson deserve it
so it´s his box on pictures 

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


i have waited ,
for 65 years (LOL) ,
so another day wont hurt .

hope he gets better !


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


now i feel like an a$$. I'm sorry to hear that i hope he feels better very soon it stinks being sick. I would hae to say wait for him to finnish he's the future of LJ and i guess the world too. LOL ;-)

I HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER SOON!, LIL MAN


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


In order to bring all the wooden hinge stuff together, here is my approach…
http://lumberjocks.com/YorkshireStewart/blog/3153. Not unlike that proposed by *antmjr* above.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


....and, be aware that knitting needles / pins are available in accurately machined diameters, in increments of 0.25mm / 10 thou", and they're aluminium / aluminum with an enamel coating. Plus they're available for a giveaway price at charity shops / thrift stores. Great for hinge pins!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


Great work Stewart! There truly are many ways to do things and this looks like another very good way. I loved your box and it's many interesting details. I am presently using up my supply of welding rods as hinge pins which are about 2mm. I couldn't find any without pre-coated flux or whatever it is, so I have to bang them off with a hammer and do a little sanding before I can use them. The knitting needles sound good and won't rust or react to the tannin in the wood, plus at 3mm I can use my table saw to make the groove.

I have a new hinge type coming up in the near future which I hope you will like since you are heavy into wooden hinges. The possibilities are limitless and they do have a unique appeal. I hope we can all continue to evolve or at least discover new wooden hinge types.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


I just looked at Rob Cosman's jig, it looks simple to make. I would make you one, but looking at the way you like to make your own dowels, hinges and that custom dovetailed tailstock for your "lathe" (all of which I love) - I get the feeling it would take 90% of the fun out of it for you… 
If I ever get around to making boxes I am going to give this a try. (which I plan to do and have some wood set aside for) Thanks for the tutorial. This is probably a dumb question, but is there a reason for using steel or aluminum as opposed to brass (brazing) rod? I guess it doesn't matter since hopefully no one will ever see it anyway?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Making a Wooden Hinge For Your Box - Tutorial*
> 
> While the rest of the world is going forward I seem to be going in the other direction, ie; wooden hinges. I bought a book from FWW back in 1998 showing router projects and techniques culled from past magazine articles. There was an article there by Rob Cosman.which included a method of making wooden hinges. This is the type of hinge in question shown on my box below.
> 
> ...


*The only truly dumb questions are the ones never asked.* I would think brass would be better since it couldn't rust or be corroded by the tannin in the wood. At least as far as I know.

I did think Stewart's use of plastic coated knitting needles was a very good idea. The plastic coating likely has a lubricating effect and protects the metal from corrosion and they can be found in just about any diameter needed.

I think you will enjoy box making once you try it out. It's an easily manageable process, while being a great way to show off your craftsmanship. They also make wonderful gifts to just about anyone, as most are a bit fascinated by them.


----------

